
Walmart plans fly drones in it stores to assist you in your shopping - ycnews
http://www.technologynewsextra.com/walmart-plans-fly-drones-stores-assist-shopping/11168.html
======
Frenchgeek
Soon in Walmart near you : [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seKaU-
qQuts](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seKaU-qQuts) ?

